

SproutRobot Sends You Seeds And Tells You When To Plant Them - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/04/gardening-for-dummies-sproutrobot-sends-you-seeds-and-tells-you-when-to-plant-them/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
NathanKP
Wow, its nice to see SproutRobot featured on Techcrunch. I hope it goes well
for you, and I would like to see a follow-up on what kind of results you get
from the Techcrunch feature.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Yeah, I'll definitely post about it. It's interesting watching the progress.

------
waterlesscloud
Previous discussion from the founder of SproutRobot here:
<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=1336406>

~~~
NathanKP
Why did you link to apps.ycombinator.com rather than news.ycombinator.com?

~~~
waterlesscloud
I just grabbed it off google, didn't notice really.

~~~
NathanKP
Ah, I see. I just noticed when I went to the URL that I was no longer logged
in, so I checked the URL, thinking that maybe it was a phishing scheme. Of
course since it was on the same domain, just a different sub-domain, I figured
your url was probably trustworthy, but still a little strange.

------
spking
Great UI design. It's whimsical and fun without sacrificing intuitiveness and
overall usability; not an easy balance to strike.

------
bertm
I am curious about what it takes to get PR on Techcrunch.com for a new
startup.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Jason Kincaid just emailed me out of the blue and said he was probably going
to write a story about it.

~~~
budu3
All the best Jason

------
mmilo
Congrats on the coverage Erik, hopefully awesome things come of it.

FYI, we whipped up something similar but catering for Aussie gardeners over at
<http://sowhappy.com.au>

~~~
xavoy
Fellow Aussie here, just weighing in with a thank you sir!

~~~
mmilo
You're most welcome :)

------
cullenking
Congrats! I was really excited to see your site mentioned after reading about
it last month on here. It's a great idea, and it's fantastic to see it getting
some really solid coverage. Best of luck!

------
hoop
As a new gardener who is also writing software centered around the subject...
this is awesome!

------
wanderr
I've been pining for just such an app for a while now. Nice!

------
sown
Neat!

I wonder how they handle shipping and warehouse...

------
roryokane
From the name, I expected it to be some small robot that walks around and puts
seeds in pots for you. It took a while to realize that wasn’t the case.

------
aresant
Note to the founder - Just a FYI the security certificate isn't working (at
least on the 19.99 program) - great ui updates btw !

~~~
erikpukinskis
Yeah, not sure why that's happening. The joys of deployment.

------
coryl
Congrats on the coverage!

